# newsticker im table soll mitscrollen



## frederike (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich habe da ein problem. ich habe ein newsticker vom presseportal. zu sehen auf meiner Site:

*Märkischer Markt.de*


Wenn der text im ticker länger wird erscheint ein scrollbalken (soweit bin ich schon gekommen) und der untere text ist nicht zu sehen. jetzt möchte ich den scrollbalken weghaben und der untere text soll lesbar sein, also automatisch zum ende scrollen. hier der quelltext.


```
<table width="100%" height="40"  border="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <th><div align="center">Top News</div></th>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td style="width: 170px; height: 40px;"> 
      <div style="width: 100%; height: 100%; overflow : auto;"><p>
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://www.presseportal.de/services/content/userfeed.htx?id=8270bfa21447fe185181502f3b3e97de" type="text/javascript"></script>

<body onload="newsticker()">

<span id="ppTicker"></span>	
	</p> 
      </div>
  </tr>
</table>
```


für ein tip wäre ich echt dankbar

gruß


----------



## Boogoober (27. Juni 2005)

Ich fürchte, die Scrollbalken lassen sich nicht abschalten. Aber man könnte vielleicht die vom Presseportal gesendeten Meldungen auslesen und von  einem eigenen Script ausgeben lassen. Dann hättest Du volle Kontrolle über die Ausgabe und könntest die Balken vermeiden.

Ließe sich wohl mit PHP irgendwie hinkriegen. Oder Du liest den RSS-Feed vom Presseportal mit einem dafür geeigneten Feedreader für die Webseite direkt aus. Gibt es hier:

http://magpierss.sourceforge.net/

Am einfachsten machst Du die Datenzelle einfach 10px höher. Bei 170px Breite kommt kaum eine Meldung über 4 Zeilen bei der Schriftgröße und das Problem ist vom Tisch.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo frederike, halte dich bei deinen nächsten Beiträgen doch bitte an die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12, danke.

Boogoober: Scrollbalken lassen sich prima durch _overflow: none_ ausschalten. Jedoch das mit dem "nach unten scrollen" dürfte nicht so einfach zu erledigen sein. Am Besten den News, wie gesagt, eine geeignete Höhe einräumen oder weniger News auslesen.


----------



## Boogoober (29. Juni 2005)

Prima Tip von Dir, Sebastian!
Muß wohl ein undokumentierter CSS-Style sein, ich kannte bisher nur "hidden", "visible", "scroll", "inherit" und "auto".

Leider bringt es, wie so oft beim Webdesign, nicht den erwünschten Erfolg, der IE paßt selbstständig die Zellenhöhe an, Firefox schreibt einfach über den darunterliegenden Inhalt, wie überlappende Layer. Andere Browser habe ich gar nicht erst getestet.

Aber mich würde interessieren, wo das herkommt. Einfach durch ausprobieren oder wird so was auch regelmäßig veröffentlicht?


----------

